# Exhaust manifold heatshield rattle question



## J-Steez (May 24, 2002)

I have a metal buzzing noise that sounds like a haircutter's buzzer, I'm not sure if this is my lifters or exhaust heatshield. I get it for the first few minutes after starting the car (cold or warmed up) and then goes away, it's usually from 2900-3200 RPM. So which is it, lifters or heatshield? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Glenn J (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Exhaust manifold heatshield rattle question (JonnyBoy-17)*

Heatshield... As the car warms up, the metal expands and the problem goes away. See if you can fix it, those tend to get worse over time.


----------



## farmerfred (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust manifold heatshield rattle question (JonnyBoy-17)*

My 1996 GTi 2.0 had the same problem. A local muffler shop welded the heat shield to the collector at several points and it has lasted 4,000 miles so far.


----------



## J-Steez (May 24, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust manifold heatshield rattle question (farmerfred)*

Cool, very cool...I was worried this was lifters


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust manifold heatshield rattle question (JonnyBoy-17)*

Buzzing heatshields ROCK!!! not really just tried to make mine sound cool


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust manifold heatshield rattle question (JonnyBoy-17)*

this is a common problem. I used to replace downpipes under warranty for this, but since your car isn't in warranty anymore simply take a drill and screw a self tapping sheet metal screw into the heat shield right on the bend before the flange with the cat. screw it untill it puts tension between the pipe and the heatshield. that will fix your problem.


----------



## DGH-Vento (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust manifold heatshield rattle question (JonnyBoy-17)*

One word ....... _ HEADERS _ ....... LOL


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: Exhaust manifold heatshield rattle question (DGH-DJD)*

mine was replaced under warranty just after i bought the car in 98. hasn't rattled since (40,000 miles later...)


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Exhaust manifold heatshield rattle question (David R. Hendrickson)*

what was different with the ones that were replaced under warranty? did they still have the sheild?


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: Exhaust manifold heatshield rattle question (1997 Golf GL)*

it still has the heat shield.
at the time they did it, they said my noise wasn't the shield (it was, they tried fixing it twice) but was the internal shape of the runners causing a "chirping" sound. so they replaced it. all i was told about the new one was that it was an "updated" manifold...


----------



## 18turbojet2002 (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust manifold heatshield rattle question (JonnyBoy-17)*

yeah i told you kurdwa that all you needed to do was tighten it dumb a$$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matix100 (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust manifold heatshield rattle question (18turbojet2002)*

I had the same problem on my car. It was the preheater box that surrounds the header and downpipe. I finally ended up just taking it off......no more rattle.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust manifold heatshield rattle question (matix100)*

the buzzing drove me near crazy so now my exhaust manifold is naked... kinda rusty looking but no more buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: Exhaust manifold heatshield rattle question (dunhamjr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the buzzing drove me near crazy so now my exhaust manifold is naked... kinda rusty looking but no more buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz[HR][/HR]​I removed mine 2 weeks ago. Rusty nuts suck a$$


----------



## Apocal (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust manifold heatshield rattle question (bajan01)*

man...i am glad i found this thread...i just came on to ask about this same problem and it is good to hear that its something simple and im not the only one with this problem








are there any problems with just removing the heat shield all together?? if not ill do that...the buzzing is the most annoying sound in the world to me...argggh 
also...how hard is it to remove?? what is required?...thanks


----------



## Odiejlg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust manifold heatshield rattle question (bajan01)*

so you can just take it off with no ill effects?


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: Exhaust manifold heatshield rattle question (Apocal)*

quote:[HR][/HR]are there any problems with just removing the heat shield all together?? if not ill do that...the buzzing is the most annoying sound in the world to me...argggh 
also...how hard is it to remove?? what is required?...thanks[HR][/HR]​Basically there will be less shielding with the heat shield removed but I certainly was not buying a new one to replace the old rusty/buzzing one. I was able to unbolt all of the nuts without bustin up my knuckles too much but I had to remove the upper intake manifold to get the heat shield out


----------



## ramylson (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Exhaust manifold heatshield rattle question (bajan01)*

man.. I've typed this answer so many times. But, it's helpful. So, here it goes. There are two heatshield that can be removed, and both a rattle like a SOB. I've you've reached the end of your sanity, you can remove them. Here's what I went through in doing so, along with the side effects I've seen, as well as possible alternatives to get the same solution. 
The first heat shield sits on top of your exhaust manifold and it's used to redirect air back towards intake to help the car warm up faster. Also, to protect the throttle body, cables, etc that sit above it. If your running a cone type filter over the stock unit w/ a K&N drop in, the piece really isn't doing much. But, if you're running the stock intake unit w/ the drop in, make sure to disconnect the piece that is directing that warm air. Obviously, can hinder the preformance of your vehicle by giving it warm air. Anyway, they always rust and start to break.. eventually rattling. Drove me nuts. I ripped mine out.. it's held on by 6 13mm screws (4 on the top and 2 on the bottom). The lower mounted pieces can be a pain to remove, but I've heard of people removing the intake set-up in order to get at it. Personally, I went from under the car. Still a pain but do-able. The only side effect to this, other then a rustier exhaust manifold, is that through 2 plus years of everyday use, I "melted" a throttle cable on a 95+ degree day (rush hour traffic too). Basically, the throttle cable became really notchy, and the accellerator pedal feel like it was being pushed into a bunch of mashed potatoes. The part costs $20 and is an easy fix. I'll deal with it. 
The other heat shield that rattles like crazy is the one on the down pipe. My suggestion, get this sucker removed by a shot. A real pain to get at, with possible issues resulting from hitting the down pipe. I had mine removed by a local shop for something like $30. He cut it out, now I have no rattling. Haven't any side effect yet in 2+ years of having it removed. The other solution would be having the piece bolted on to keep it tight (mentioned earlier). I believe that was New Dimensions solution to the problem as well. 
Of course, both of these issues could be avoided by getting a header.


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust manifold heatshield rattle question (ramylson)*

Ok I have a question about that buzzzing sound. My car makes a buzzing sound at exactly 2300 rpms, in 1-4 gears (havent noticed it 5th) and it makes it when the car is cold and warmed up. Is it still the heat shield or could that be the lifters?


----------



## Glenn J (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Exhaust manifold heatshield rattle question (tenacious jett)*

Heat sheild...


----------



## ramylson (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Exhaust manifold heatshield rattle question (Glenn J)*

^
What he said..


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust manifold heatshield rattle question (ramylson)*

Thanks guys


----------



## hubb2002 (May 24, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust manifold heatshield rattle question (Glenn J)*

I have had the downpipe rattle for quite some time, however recently my 2.0 started some seriously intense rattling. It happens normally under low-end acceleration.
I have a feeling it's my fan shroud, because i can shake my fan back and forth and have it clank against metal. Are there supposed to be secure connections / bushings for the fan shroud? 
-hubb


[Modified by hubb2002, 5:54 PM 2-25-2003]


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: Exhaust manifold heatshield rattle question (hubb2002)*

Here is a pick of my exhaust manifold heatshield removed


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust manifold heatshield rattle question (bajan01)*

the little thing that talks to me at 2100 rpm's (that when mine rattles)


----------



## ramylson (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Exhaust manifold heatshield rattle question (tenacious jett)*

Jeez Noah.. rip that sucker out.







Make sure you swear at it when you do..


----------



## Hydro coold (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust manifold heatshield rattle question (ramylson)*

Yeah heatshields are annoying mine used to rattle at exactly 2300rpm when i had my stock exhuast, Im not even sure if it was a real heatsheild but I ripped off because it was rusty and rattling, it was near the muffler though. Then it started rattling again which i found it was actually my exhuast starting to fall off because I bottomed out so often. But later that day a speed bump ripped off the whole exhuast which was cool....
Screw the heatshield... Headers and a nice exhaust is all you need...


----------



## timmybgood (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Exhaust manifold heatshield rattle question (Hydro coold)*

i solved this problem by taking mine off


----------



## Apocal (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust manifold heatshield rattle question (timmybgood)*

i had a rattle in the heat shield that is in the pic with the neuspeed sway bar thing....i just yanked up on it really hard and no more problem


----------



## johnnyk8runner (Apr 29, 2018)

*Old Thread I Know*

I had this same problem with buzzing. Sounded like cutting stainless steel with a blade made for cutting 2x4s.

After poking around a bit I decided to used my phone's camera and get a good look back at the heat shield. The intent was to get a good look. I was not going to damage anything..... with the plasma cutter I was about to use to cut a hole around the down-pipe/collector. While looking I noticed the PO never replaced 4 of the 6 bolts that were required to hold it on...... when to Farm and Fleet grabbed some bolts that matched up (M 8 1.25) bought an extended set of hex keys and cinched them up with a tad of thread locker. Perfect!!!! Worked like a charm.










Glad I held off on using the plasma cutter. I would cut it up and it still would have sounded like garbage. Now it's perfect and the Magnaflow cat back is installed too.


----------

